# Confirm ID of vintage Bianchi Super-Leggera?



## cranelake1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi folks,

Can someone help confirm that this is a Super-Leggera?
Campagnolo Nuovo Record derailleur - "Pat 82"
12 speed
I'm not sure what else I can use to identify it. I have the "Operation and Maintenance" booklet for it, and it lists: Super-Corsa, Super-Leggera, 4 different Rekords and the Supoer-Turismo.
Many thanks for your help!
Jackie


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have no idea, but it looks damn good =].


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know exactly what it is but you've got a good one. The 36-hole rims suggest mid 1970s at the latest. I can't tell if the chainrings are Record or Super Record. Looks to be about a 58cm. Tubing for the top-range bikes would have been Columbus SP or SL - is there a sticker that says which?


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

The thread titled "Newbie seeking help identifying bike" refers to the catalogs at www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/ The 1981a catalog shows bikes with 32-spoke wheels, so they are later than yours. Your Nuovo Record rear derailleur, if original, means your bike isn't a Super Corsa. The Super Leggera came with a Campy Record headset; if your headset is a Bianchi Corsa or an Ofmega, your bike is a lower level setup. The Super Corsa and Super Leggera had Columbus tubing (Tubi rinforzati acciaio Columbus"); "rinforzati" means double butted. The lower-level bikes had Columbus Zeta in 1981; in earlier years the tubing would have been Columbus but not butted. Super Leggera seems quite a good guess. Hope this helps. Enjoy!


----------



## stevensb (Sep 17, 2012)

*Early 1980's Bianchi*

I too am trying to ID a recently acquired Bianchi - photo attached. Frame is in excellent condition but some of the components are less than ideal. Will make a nice winter project to get it ready to ride next spring. Note chrome on seat and chain stays and top of fork. Rear D is a Campy NR (82), FD and hubs are Record. Cranks are Campy mystery at the moment. No tubing stickers except for front forks. I'm guessing Super Leggera but appreciate any help on this one. Thanks. B.

Edit 10/08/12 Is it a Specialisima X3?


----------



## syvakma1 (Sep 6, 2012)

@Stevensb I just bought similar frameset from ebay in original non repainted condition. It has Columbus sticker. I bought it because I still have most of the original pantographed Campy nuovo record components from my similar bike from early 80's.

Then it was sold under name Campione del Mondo, at least in Finland.


----------



## stevensb (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks mate. Do you have a photo of your new frame?


----------



## syvakma1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is few photos taken with mobile phone. Size is 50 ct and I'm building it to my son. He is now 5y so there is plenty of time to make it ready...

Or maybe I will try it next year in L'eroica.


----------



## stevensb (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky 5 year old. Good luck with the build.


----------

